# What type of jobs would I be able to get?



## Crazypete3 (Apr 5, 2009)

I just graduated 1 1/2 months ago, and about to go to college to study computer science. I currently work at a pizza place, taking phone calls. I want a job that I enjoy doing, or at least will help me in the future. I was hoping for a computer repair place or something, but I don't know if you have to have a degree in college, or certifications to even be allowed to work on computers. What do you recommend me doing?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

I would recommend you read the other posts on this subforum that ask the exact same question you just asked... some even in the past week! 

To summarize:
- You do not need a degree to get started in IT. However, a degree will open up opportunities to you later in your career that would otherwise be unavailable to you.
- You do not need certifications for most entry-level IT jobs. However, entry-level certifications, such as the A+, Network+, and Microsoft client certifications (MCP on WinXP, MCTS on Vista and Win7), can make you look more attractive to employers.
- Computer Science degrees are typically (but not always) geared towards programming jobs, not IT administration jobs. If you want to be an IT admin, look for degrees in Computer Information Systems. In all cases, be sure to check the school's degree requirements to see if the required classes match your chosen career path. 
- I would not recommend you go to school instead of working in the field; someone with four years of experience will almost always get an IT job over someone with a four-year degree and no experience. If you decide to go to school (degrees are eventually good for your career), I would highly recommend that you also work... full time if you can handle it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Crazypete3 (Apr 5, 2009)

BosonMichael said:


> I would recommend you read the other posts on this subforum that ask the exact same question you just asked... some even in the past week!
> 
> To summarize:
> - You do not need a degree to get started in IT. However, a degree will open up opportunities to you later in your career that would otherwise be unavailable to you.
> ...



Thanks for the help with that information. So certifications are really just for looks, like a badge that resembles knowledge? What other types of majors include computers, I always thought computer science was the main branch, and it went from there. That's cool that you live near Nashville, I do to, this 100 degree weather is ridiculous.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Any qualification is just for looks really, experience is what counts.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Crazypete3 said:


> Thanks for the help with that information. So certifications are really just for looks, like a badge that resembles knowledge? What other types of majors include computers, I always thought computer science was the main branch, and it went from there. That's cool that you live near Nashville, I do to, this 100 degree weather is ridiculous.


Yes and no. Certifications are indeed required by some companies. Sure, they might be "for looks", but how else would you prove competency and skill in IT administration, particularly the further you go in your career?

There are usually one or two IT degree programs at most colleges... typically with a focus on either programming or administration. MTSU offers a degrees in Information Systems and Computer Science. The IS degree would be the one you would want if you want to be an administrator. Again, be sure to look at the course requirements to make certain that you are pursuing a degree that is relevant to your career choice.

I work in the Donelson/Airport area and live in Spring Hill. Maybe we can do lunch and you can pick my brain.


----------



## keltichiro (Oct 11, 2012)

I know this thread is a few months old, and I hate to be hijacking it - but it's got my interest, and I have to pitch in. I'm actually from Nashville (We moved down to the Chattanooga area last winter) so I'm still around town.

That being said, I'm in a similar boat, though a little older - 29, and I've been tearing computers apart and rebuilding them since I was 14. I love it, although my biggest passion is Web development (I'm in college now, though I've still got a year to go for my BAS)

That ALSO being said, I have no experience in the IT field whatsoever; I think I've always been scared to jump in because I was so intimidated by..something, I don't know what. Boson, you mentioned picking up an entry level IT job without any degrees/certifications - my question is this, what sort of job, and how? and where? I'd love to know, because I'll sign up now... I'm always looking at the jobs that are out there, and everything I run across require degrees (mostly BAS, it seems) and very few will be happy with a cert, or both - Both of these are goals I'm working towards, but I'd really love to jump into the field now.

I really don't have a concrete idea as to what sort of job I would be looking for, I understand that a lot of companies are going to want so many years of experience, and I don't have that - and I'd love to pick up a few years of it from somewhere, but hopefully not with Geek Squad or Staples...

Any thoughts?


----------



## chetanm (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi,

After graduation Certification Courses is the best choice.

Networking and Cisco certification courses like CCNA, CCIE, CCNP have a tremendous value.

Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well the CCNA, CCIE and CCNP are for experienced people and are certs designed to show peoples work experience level they are not for people trying to get into IT


----------



## keltichiro (Oct 11, 2012)

Well I'm not worried about certifications...I've got a game plan in place for a few, but I'm mainly concerned with what I could get into before I get them


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

keltichiro said:


> Well I'm not worried about certifications...I've got a game plan in place for a few, but I'm mainly concerned with what I could get into before I get them


getting entry level certs would help though.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Getting entry level certifications helps, but it's not a magic bullet, which I think is pretty much what Bruce and Mike are getting at generally.

I'll give you a look at my experience and you can get some kind of idea of what you're in for.

I went to college - briefly. I took a couple semesters, had a few classes, then never went back. I got a job at a major trucking/transportation company making $20/hr without it.

Then the economy went to hell and my office closed. I couldn't get a job and wasn't qualified for anything.

When I was younger (turned 29 myself today), I took apart and put back together computers, and taught myself that old HTML stuff. I could make webpages pretty comparable to what was professionally available about 10-15 years ago, when I learned it. So I knew I had some aptitude for computers and some interest. I studied for the A+ exams, took them, and passed.

In the meantime I was working a menial job at a data center for the state of Pennsylvania at the state's Department of Public Welfare in Harrisburg making $9/hr.

After getting the certification, a staffing company came across my resume and offered me an IT job in the town where I live. I took it, and early in the job I finished studying for the Network+ certification, took that exam and passed it.

I'm working a kind of information security/level 2 help desk type position at the moment - I manage the company's web content filtering, authentication service for the corporate VPN, Active Directory user management, and some wireless internet access for guests, along with acting as a kind of internet cop and basically whatever else my supervisors ask of me. 

I would not likely do the things I'm doing without those certifications.

Now, I make $11/hr.

That's what you're in for - you can get these kinds of jobs (potentially) with the certifications, and you're not going to be making loads of cash working in those positions.

But nothing to fear! I'm studying MCTS (Windows 7 cert) and I already pretty much have the Security+ cert studied for, but can't afford to take it. Currently I have also _just_ begun to teach myself Java. Combine those things to the stuff I've picked up here at work that I wouldn't have had a chance to manage otherwise, and eventually, maybe, I'll start making a decent wage again. Wouldn't have the chance without the CompTIA certs, and while they don't guarantee you a job by any means, they can make it a tiny bit easier to get jobs and offers. That makes them worth it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday epshatto!

Good advice


----------



## keltichiro (Oct 11, 2012)

I appreciate all of the input.its good to have some validation; that makes it easier.

As it stands right now I've got a little over a year left of college, and no certs at this time....I know I said that already lol... I've been debating between the usual a+ and then n+ or starting with something like Mcp instead.... or even CIW (ciw because my main goal is to work as a web designer and or developer; I know ill need a portfolio as well, I'm working on that now) but I don't know much about CIW, since its not as big as comptia nor Microsoft.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

CIW is basically pointless. Not many people know or care about it and that goes for employers too. I have never met a web designer with it or who knows about it.

The A+ and N+ are really fro people wanting to go into support but if you decide to go into programming for example having them and knowing how hardware etc works would most likely help you program better code.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks greenbrucelee! I feel like I am getting old.

keltichiro, if you're interested in web design, coming from where I am at (beginning Java programming), I know that Oracle, who maintains Java, offers certification exams for that language. Since Java is most heavily used in web design (but can - and is - also used in application design sometimes), that could be one way to go. I wouldn't rely on an Oracle cert if your main interest is web design, but showing that on a resume could be a nice assist.

I'm mainly interested in Java from a security standpoint, since security (particularly penetration testing, ethical hacking and the like) is my main area of interest and Java is such a, well, _exploitable_ language.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey, Keltichiro! Sorry for the delay in responding - I've been on the other side of the world for a bit. 

Many people get started at places like Best Buy/Geek Squad, though that is certainly not your only option. Just gotta look around. Any company that has computers that need administering will need an entry-level tech.

That said, the market is currently flooded with people looking to switch careers into IT, and as such, there are tons of people looking for those same entry-level jobs you'll be looking for. I'll be honest with you, in this employment climate, it won't be easy to get your first IT job. But it is possible. Entry-level certifications (A+, Network+, Windows client certifications) are a great way to help you stand out ahead of your competition. They don't take forever to study for... just set your mind to it and do it!

By the way, where are you going to school, and for what degree?


----------



## drkat (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello everyone, The market is definitely a saturated one. I've been working in IT since 2005 and started off with no certifications working as a deployment technician. I am now a Telecom/Network Engineer and I have my CCNA/CCNA Voice and an ADTRAN certification. 

I don't think that certifications are the magic bullet to get you that dream job, however I do believe if you're just starting out, unless you can "flex" your personal experience at home with a potential employer then you'll need to at least acquire and MCP or A+ depending on the route you wish to go. 

You CAN make more than $11.00/hr - I started off at $14.00 in 2005 and now I make over $30/hr - It is possible, but remember that the more you move UP in salary the less "lateral" jobs there are in case you lose your job, or it doesn't work out at the current employer. That is what I am running into now. I hate my current job where I'm a consultant and am looking to go back to the stability of a company but... I'd be paid much lower than what I make now. My area isn't big in Cisco.. we're an IBM/Microsoft area and guess what?? I dont have any M$ certifications or College. 

Pick something you like to do, but also make sure it fits with current trends in your area so you're not left holding the bag if something should happen.


----------

